# I want to breed my 2 1/2 yr old



## amberly369 (Mar 1, 2021)

Would like to breed my dog with a female


----------



## Pfigs (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

amberly369 said:


> Would like to bread my dog with a female


What type of bread? I personally have a soft spot for baguettes, but I know not everyone wants to put in the time needed for their care. Also to find a good one you really need to go to France and right now travel is difficult. You can find some nice baguettes in the US, but they are never at quite the same quality. It would likely be easier to find a nice sourdough, their popularity went way up with the pandemic so it may be easier to find one locally. Beware, lots of novice sourdough breaders out there right now who don't really know what they are doing so be sure they are experienced with the bread and don't just take someone at their word for it. Plenty can talk the talk, but have no idea about the bread or it's needs, you don't want to get stuck with one with structure or temperament issues due to bad breading.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I use the standard 3 step process. Flour, egg wash and seasoned bread crumbs (panko if available). If it's a long coat, be sure to use tongs to avoid the dreaded club hand. Let rest in a crate for a half hour for good adhesion. Fry or bake at 350° F.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

So, you typed 'bread' TWICE.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I use the standard 3 step process. Flour, egg wash and seasoned bread crumbs (panko if available). If it's a long coat, be sure to use tongs to avoid the dreaded club hand. Let rest in a crate for a half hour for good adhesion. Fry or bake at 350° F.


David, you have no idea how much I needed that! Thanks.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Let rest in a crate for a half hour for good adhesion.


In my own breading program, I think I've been rushing the process too much and skipping the crucial 'rest in crate' stage. So my breading had all been falling off and never turned out crispy. Now I know my problem!


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Do you think my bread is a mutt since it has everything?


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Yup, it's spring time, when the blossoms bloom, and turn quickly into nuts .


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

You guys are GREAT! I saw this last night, shortly after it was posted, and thought, nope, not going there. My response would probably get deleted for being too rude...

Great replies!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you all. With all these posts about breeding pups, it's been a little depressing. One can only imagine how many unwanted little lives there would be if each poster asking about breeding went ahead and did so. But it is good to laugh, hopefully they will realize just how many unwanted dogs are destroyed every day before leaping ahead and breeding a dozen puppies to sell just a couple. 

There are 3,500 animal shelters in the US.
Altogether, there are around 14,000 shelters and rescue groups in the US.
No-kill shelters attempt to save 9 out of 10 animals.
More than 6 million animals enter animal shelters across the US every year.
710,000 strays are returned to their owners each year.
Dog adoptions soared to 10–13 a day during the Covid-19 pandemic.
625,000 pets were euthanized in 2019.
Animal shelter facts and statistics reveal that PETA euthanized 1,614 animals in 2019.
About 30% of animals in shelters are left there by their owners.
Animal shelters cost US citizens, almost $2 billion every year.
source:44 Shocking Animal Shelter Statistics & Sad Facts for 2021

and I think that's my answer for the OP.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I really wish there was more regulation about dog breeding. Just seems way too easy for anybody to say "I wanna breed my dog and sell the puppies for $500 each" and turn bitches into ATM machines and males into paid escorts. I'm pretty sure that was Willow's backstory before I adopted (and spayed) her.

But yeah I sure hope this original post was spam and nothing more. Otherwise I kinda feel sorry for her and how much we're poking fun, but also....not.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

David, how do you keep them from licking off all the breading batter while in the crate? Or does the process require repeat breading?

My old, blind dog is an in-bread dog -- but it has to be _expensive_ bread from Whole Foods or Great Harvest. He loves the stuff that cost $6+ a loaf. Cheap bread isn't interesting. He's like a bread-seeking missile finding the good stuff on the counter -- even though he's ancient with bad hips.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You people are all mean and not welcoming to new people. I'm leaving because this is NOT a community


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aw, come on in and sit a spell.Bring your dogs. 🤗


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

WNGD said:


> You people are all mean and not welcoming to new people. I'm leaving because this is NOT a community


Don't go! You'll miss out on a chance to learn breading from these experts!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Magwart said:


> David, how do you keep them from licking off all the breading batter while in the crate? Or does the process require repeat breading?
> 
> My old, blind dog is an in-bread dog -- but it has to be _expensive_ bread from Whole Foods or Great Harvest. He loves the stuff that cost $6+ a loaf. Cheap bread isn't interesting. He's like a bread-seeking missile finding the good stuff on the counter -- even though he's ancient with bad hips.


A pinch of cayenne in the bread crumbs does the trick, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Lol, these are great


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

I guess i need to stick around and learn from the experts. whenever i try to bread stuff, the breading just crumbles. maybe, i'm not using enough eggwash.
seriously though, whats up with all these people joining this forum wanting to breed?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Benjaminb said:


> I guess i need to stick around and learn from the experts. whenever i try to bread stuff, the breading just crumbles. maybe, i'm not using enough eggwash.
> seriously though, whats up with all these people joining this forum wanting to breed?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ mixed breed anything is selling for a whopping 3k Covid pricing.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I had no idea that we had so many breading experts on here! Freaking awesome is what it is! Future breeders, stay tuned!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Saphire said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ mixed breed anything is selling for a whopping 3k Covid pricing.


Spring is in the air, when a man's fancy turns to love or something like that. Every so often we have a run on want-to-breed-my-dog threads.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

selzer said:


> Spring is in the air, when a man's fancy turns to love or something like that. Every so often we have a run on want-to-breed-my-dog threads.


It's that time of year...

But really, we're talking about breading here, not breeding. This thread is all about bread.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

tim_s_adams said:


> It's that time of year...
> 
> But really, we're talking about breading here, not breeding. This thread is all about bread.


See, if it was me, it would be all about wanting to breed my dog to a female, because it would be really interesting to try to breed a dog to a male. But then we'd get into a conversation about whether there are dogs and bitches in canines, like there are bulls and cows in bovines, or if "dog" is now gender-neutral.


----------



## amberly369 (Mar 1, 2021)

amberly369 said:


> Would like to breed my dog with a female


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, now that it’s been edited, we all look silly 🤣


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Let’s start with why you want to breed your female.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Aw, nuts -- the editing of the OP from bread to breed really ruined what was a fun diversion from the same conversation that has happened a gazillion times. If it has to be serious, then I'll just share a link to the advice here:








Thinking of breeding


Hello! I’ve been thinking about breeding German shepherds, but I want to do it the right way. I want to take all the right steps, and make sure I’m improving the breed and not just being another backyard breeder. I have a female who turned 1yr 11 days ago. She’s been in heat, but I didn’t want...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

My mini white bread turned out great...but I'm something of a home chef !


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

amberly369 said:


> Would like to breed my dog with a female


Sure you can go find some unscrupulous female owner and breed with her. To attract truly good breeders for a male he needs to be exceptional. He needs to bring some amazing breed traits to the table.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

amberly369 said:


> Would like to breed my dog with a female


So first of all what makes you think he is good enough? I have a pretty exceptional female, for a pet, with no papers. She helps with laundry, and yardwork. Last year she helped me collect firewood. She has an incredible memory and I think she is learning to read. She loves kids.
I wouldn't ever allow her to reproduce, you could not pay me enough.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_You people are all mean and not welcoming to new people. I'm leaving because this is NOT a community _
Sometimes humans use humor as a coping mechanism when reality becomes too difficult to deal with. It’s a way of making light of something that is troubling like the thought of many people randomly deciding to breed dogs when there are already poorly bred dogs that cannot find homes or must be destroyed to alleviate their suffering.
Please don’t leave because so many seem to be troubled by the number of topics from people who want to breed their dogs. Take it as an opportunity to educate them about what is involved in the process. That way, if they want to go ahead they will be aware of the financial, emotional and time requirements necessary to breed healthy, well-tempered animals.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

He was just being sarcastic!)


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, you missed the winky face!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Yup, I was just referring to someone who got upset in a puppy biting thread because she asked for advice and got it, then got upset she got it and advised herself to leave lol

PS

I got approached to breed Rogan this year and told them "absolutely not, he's not in breed standard". But think of the "big boned" puppy ads we could have run! Plus it would take a lot of breading to cover him.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Yup, I was just referring to someone who got upset in a puppy biting thread because she asked for advice and got it, then got upset she got it and advised herself to leave lol
> 
> PS
> 
> I got approached to breed Rogan this year and told them "absolutely not, he's not in breed standard". But think of the "big boned" puppy ads we could have run! Plus it would take a lot of breading to cover him.


I was going to say sourdough, but oh well, I was late to the party.

My first GSD was a beautiful female and a neighbor with some random male German Shepherd of questionable heritage wanted his dog to have puppies with her. She was middle aged and had been spayed but he would not let it go. I finally said she was really a male in disguise. 

It’s sad with so many dogs in shelters that people are still having difficulty finding well bred puppies to buy. The breeding world is upside down where anyone without knowledge would want to breed a pet just because they can, yet responsible breeders only bring limited numbers of dogs into the world.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Plus it would take a lot of breading to cover him.


You'd better start stocking up now on bread crumbs in order to have enough to coat that big beastie! 😂


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

WNGD said:


> You people are all mean and not welcoming to new people. I'm leaving because this is NOT a community


Most people leave anything because the input and opinions don't support what they want to hear. Sometimes an opinion or input should be considered and just maybe it makes sense and is a right choice or direction.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Saphire said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ mixed breed anything is selling for a whopping 3k Covid pricing.


I had a Sch III and 3 females back in the 80's. The male was KKl 1a but the females weren't anything but females. The people that bought our pups often returned with stories like we had to get rig of the pup because it hated my husband or the pup nipped a neighbor toddler. They were put down because of a dilated esophagus, a brain tumor, parvo from not getting the boosters, got hit by a car, eaten by a homeless asian thief. I decided that I could take care of my dogs and treat them well but I couldn't control those who bought pups from me. It was not worth a few dollars in my pocket when I knew many of the pups were being mistreated or not well cared for. It wasn't to better the breed or any imaginable good. It was "Let's make a few bucks". And that is the story of nearly all back yard breeders.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, breeders shouldn't be trying to "better the breed." What are they going to make better? What some people think is better, other people think is worse. The breed has a standard and breeders should be breeding to preserve the breed by breeding as close as they can to the standard. Otherwise we have people improving size until we have 120 lb dogs, or improving angles until folks say they are ski slopes. Or breeding drive until there are no off-switches. Every time I hear people say they want to better the breed, I cringe a little. 

You can say, that they are bettering the breed by making it more healthy. But a new breeder can't make the breed more healthy because she is working with a sire and a dam and listening to what the breeders of the sire and of the dam are saying about the health of their lines. Chances are they are mentioning all the good things, and none of the bad. When you breed your first litter, your dam is 2 or 3 or 4 years old. Her dam is maybe 8. You have no idea about the longevity of your lines at that point. 

I really don't know if you really know all that much after 4 or 5 generations. I think it takes decades. I am not quite there yet. But that is because you have to keep injecting new bloodlines into your lines and sometimes that works and sometimes that doesn't and then you have to be pretty brutal in cutting off lines of dogs when you find that a dog really did not improve the health or temperament of your lines, when everything in you is trying to make it work. 
People ask nowadays why anyone would want to be a police officer. It is like that with breeding. You want to know how those pups turned out, but it is so hard to hear that the dog died of cancer at seven or eight, or that the dog produced a pup with MegaE or DM, or even to find out that one of the pups of the pup that you bred had a litter of one and that one was deformed to the point that the kind thing was to put it down before anyone got attached to it. You want to know, you need to know, but you don't want to really know, because that will mean making really hard decisions maybe. So if you want to be a breeder, you have to be some kind of masochist. Breeding is like part art, part science, part divine comedy, but you put your whole life, your whole self into those dogs, and then folks ask you why they should buy your dog when the dog down the street is $400. Or someone says your dogs are small or big or they don't look like shepherds. They ask what your puppy is mixed with. Or they come to look at some beautiful fur-babies that are little and sweet and easy to do everything with, and they ask when they can start using a prong or an e-collar. Yeah, if you want to be a breeder, you have to be a little crazy.


----------

